# Orange exotic wood...smells really strong, and burns sinus



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

I got my Lathe today, and picked up a box of exotic cut offs to just play around with. The first one I tried was Orange in color...and it had a very strong odor while turning...and a nasty burning in the sinus....I had a face shield on...and still it burned...eyes, and nose. Is this normal, and can you tell me what type of wood...it may of been?


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Wood I.D.*

I use a large assortment of woods in my Intarsia and my best guess is that you were working with African Padauk. Many folks that work with this wood experience the symptoms that you mention. The dust created is very irritating.
Mike
www.midlothianwoodworks.com


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Orange exotic wood smells really strong*

Question for Mike.I have been using padauk for yrs and love to work with it,but it is a redish color.What is the difference in this?Even without the respirator,I don't get any of those symptons with this wood,are they from different area's ? I do where the trend respirator when turn exotic woods though,especially if its dry.
Thanks Ken


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Padauk*

Hi Ken 
There are several species of padauk , the most common being the African. I too don't have any problems working with it but certain folks do have bad reactions to the dust.I used to use padauk in my intarsia because of it's orange/red color but found out over time that it darkens up considerably so I don't use it much any more. I now use Pernambuco for any thing that requires a bright orange color in the Intarsia pieces that I create.
Mike


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

WW,
Certain woods can cause allergic reactions, but not everyone is allergic to the same types of wood. If you find something that bothers you, either don't turn it anymore, or take some proper precautions to limit your exposure. A good dust collector is a good investment in your long-term health, especially when you are sanding. Don't cut yourself short when it comes to health and safety.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jack Giovo (Feb 10, 2009)

I can agree with Mike - different stuff effects each of us differently but anything that was making me feel different I would have my mask on under my face shield always when sanding - I used to work in an industry that preached safety - not that I never got cut - but you got to have those lungs and if it is getting into your sinus cavity and effecting them that does not seem good to me - like Mike says - get dust collection and a mask of some sort - then look at the crap that mask picks up.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*orange exotic woods smells really strong*

Thanks Mike:thumbsup:




wdkits1 said:


> Hi Ken
> There are several species of padauk , the most common being the African. I too don't have any problems working with it but certain folks do have bad reactions to the dust.I used to use padauk in my intarsia because of it's orange/red color but found out over time that it darkens up considerably so I don't use it much any more. I now use Pernambuco for any thing that requires a bright orange color in the Intarsia pieces that I create.
> Mike


----------

